# Toby the rescue doggy (Panda Shepherd?)(pic heavy)



## Dixie (May 17, 2005)

I posted a few weeks ago about adopting a shepherd pup from a rescue. Just wanted to update with some pictures! I love him to death. Do you think he is a Panda shepherd or a mix? I'm not sure- he is definitely a big boy!

















































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Aww! He's cute.







I love his little white sock on his front leg!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh...I"m definitely going with Panda. Wonder if you can 
DNA test him? There are only a couple Panda breeders. They might be able to give you some insight.


----------



## Dixie (May 17, 2005)

By the way, he is six months old.







I'm curious as to how much bigger he is going to get!

Jax- Yes! I was going to look into the DNA testing. I'm not sure if the AKC can help or not. I know they have testing available.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would contact a Panda Breeder to talk about DNA testing. The Panda gene is a mutation so they would know what to look for. Otherwise I think you would be wasting your money on those generic DNA tests.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Wow, he's a good looking boy. I would guess he's a panda shepherd. Regardless, he is so cute!!! I'm glad he's has a good loving home!


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

He is adorable! Just by looking at those pictures, I would venture to guess Panda.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he looks like such a love bug!
congrats


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I say Panda too! The markings definitely throw me off, but that boy is classic Shepherd. gorgeous! I love his white blaze!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Very handsome dog!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He's cute even if he was a mix.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Very good looking dog! Nice size for his age. What is his weight now?


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

I know a panda shepherd breeder in Canada... well, know OF her because it is her friend (also a shepherd breeder) whom I know. His markings remind me a lot of the markings on her last litter of pups.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

He is such a cute mix that he looks like a Disney character for a movie.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow!! What a cutie! I say panda as well... EVERYTHING but color is GSD, so that is my guess!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Those earzzzzz


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I agree with the Panda Shepherd guess. He is ADORABLE!!!!!!!! Get a gander at them ears!!!!! Love wacky BBIIIIG Sheppy ears! You've got to keep us posted (in pictures) with his progression to adulthood!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Cuuuuute! Does he stack?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He's adorable! He looks all shepherd to me!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This breeder has a panda stud. Along w/ blue, liver and coats.... Not sure if she had any panda pups recently:
http://www.geocities.com/angelicshepherds/

Toby looks like he is a joy to have!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I just had to google panda shepherds, never heard of them before. Whatever he is, he is so CUTE! What a sweet face!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think he's a cattle dog x gsd. The nose freckles are a giveaway!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is what I was thinking too Ruth. I would like to see a profile pic of him standing to be sure. 

Whatever he, is he is darling!


----------



## Maq (May 3, 2013)

*Panda Shepherd?*

Hi, I know this is old post but i have very similar dog here. This my be useful for someone else. 
I also wondered whether is Panda Shepherd. She is a female. You can see the pics. I'm not sure maybe still she is a mix. 




2 years ago...she's a puppy.


----------

